# Nicknames for Kobe?



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

I was replying to a post on another thread when I got this idea:

Kobe needs a nickname- Lovers and Haters please reply.


I got two:


1) Kobe 'Too Much Game For A Nickname' Bryant

2) Kobe 'The Big Envy' Bryant


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Kobe doesn't need a nickname. "Kobe" works fine.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah at his point of his career a Cheesy nickname would sound silly. With his name being unique, Kobe is all thats needed to be said. Don't even need the last name anymore. Usually nicknames come real early in a players career. I thought of some but when I watch games I just call him KO for short. 

Kobe is KO
Horry is Bob
Fisher is Fish
Slava is Sloppy
Madsen is Mad dog
Shaq is Diesel


I don't refer to any others with a short nickname. 


On a side note I'm really starting to appreciate Stu Lantz. He got that Fred Williamson mustache working but when Chick was there I had no real feeling for his style either way. But now its soothing in a way especially how he says "you're watching the World Champion Lakers " can't ever get enough of that.


----------



## nicholai (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I just call him KO for short.


that's the most ridiculous nickname i've ever heard. it's no wonder people aren't following suit.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nicholai</b>!
> 
> 
> that's the most ridiculous nickname i've ever heard. it's no wonder people aren't following suit.


Notice I SAID I SAY IT I'm not looking for it to catch on.


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

I know it sounds better with just Kobe, but with all the attention he gets on these posts, I thought some funny and/or good nickname/phrases might come out of this.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

-Lord of the Rings (his rucker tag)
-Kobe Clutch


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Obe1Kobe</b>!
> Kobe needs a nickname



Ya know it.....What's wrong with Obe1Kobe??


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Shobe's Laker Nicknames*

Kobe Bryant- KB, but Kobe is catchy enough
Shaq- Shaq Daddy
Fisher- D-Fish
Robert Horry- Bob --or-- in crunch time he's Will Smith (cause of the hollywood finsish)
Deven George- DG
Madsen- Mad Dog
Samaki Walker- "please stop shooting" and "phil why won't you bench him"


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

*I got one for Kobe...(yes, I'm a hater...)*

*poof*

any more posts like this and you will be suspended. Hate all you want, but do not use terms like that on this board.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I got one for Kobe...(yes, I'm a hater...)*

Man 237 posts and you still don't know the rules? At least post something that isn't going to be edited or deleted.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

*I know it'll be deleted, but hey, everyone else posts bad names like that sometimes..*

I hate Kobe. It's not just what I see of him on tv, either...I met him once. He treated me like nothing.

He's arrogant, he's a ballhog, he whines about every call that goes against him, and he continually shows through his efforts on the court that personal statistics are more important to him that the team. Not at all a team player...I wonder if his teammates hate him too.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam (Feb 26, 2003)

The great players don't need nick names.
Their game speaks for itself.


----------



## nicholai (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Nicknames for Kobe?*



> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> Ya know it.....What's wrong with Obe1Kobe??


nothing, aside from the minor detail about how stupid it is. any star wars or geek culture reference = b.s. 

with that said, we don't want to associate kobe with b.s., now do we?


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Nicknames for Kobe?*



> Originally posted by <b>nicholai</b>!
> 
> 
> nothing, aside from the minor detail about how stupid it is. any star wars or geek culture reference = b.s.
> ...


It's All Good, All in good Fun....That's it


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

Kobe = Black Hole

Shaq = The Big Toe


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

why black hole?

how about the perfect storm!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

The perfect storm is good...or KO-ME


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

As most of you know, Kobe was named after a Japanese Steak House. Kobe (pronounced "Ko-bay" in Japanese) is a special type of premium beef bred in a prefecture (can't remember which), and receives extra special attention. The cattle is fed a healthy diet (which includes beer), and is given regular massages. The Japanese eat the meat cooked, or as more of a delicacy, raw (cut in thin slices like a carpaccio).

So, with that in mind, and given Kobe's new physique, how about.... BEEF.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> The perfect storm is good...or KO-ME


Hey Tom,

you got that crap stuck in my head. I was watching the game yesterday drunk of a six pack calling them Ko-Me and Snack! 
I think those nicknames are very funny! :laugh:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey Tom,
> ...


Thanks I meant them in the nicest way.

Kind of sound like a sitcom doesn't it


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

Kobe and Shaq are definitely good enough. It was proven yesterday when ABC was showing the players' stats, for everyone else they put their last names but they just wrote Shaq and Kobe for them two. That's how they're best known.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

"Thank God for Shaq" Bryant.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

i call him "the kobester"


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam</b>!
> The great players don't need nick names.
> Their game speaks for itself.



True. But let's remember Earvin Johnson was simply known as "Magic", Bird was "Larry Legend", and Julius Erving was "Dr. J."


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>3PeatComplete</b>!
> Kobe and Shaq are definitely good enough. It was proven yesterday when ABC was showing the players' stats, for everyone else they put their last names but they just wrote Shaq and Kobe for them two. That's how they're best known.


i think it has a lot to do with the fact that kobe and shaq are original names, you know what i mean?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> "Thank God for Shaq" Bryant.


Best player in the league dawg. Scoring, shooting, rebounding, passing, defense...you name it Shaq Bryant can do it.


----------



## Sleeperz (Feb 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> 
> 
> i think it has a lot to do with the fact that kobe and shaq are original names, you know what i mean?


short and original...there's just no NEED for a nickname.


----------



## NaS (Feb 21, 2003)

lord of the rings... now that is sik!

where do i find more rucker nicknames??


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kobe and Shaq are just known as that. Rattle off the names of other stars. Garnett, Iverson, Kidd, Duncan, Kobe and Shaq.

Kobe, Shaq, Vlade, Magic and Kareem were the only Lakers that Chick frequently called by their first names.


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Nicknames for Kobe?*



> Originally posted by <b>nicholai</b>!
> 
> 
> nothing, aside from the minor detail about how stupid it is. any star wars or geek culture reference = b.s.
> ...


 Ya know, ya can't laugh about anything, can you?


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks I meant them in the nicest way.
> ...



:rofl: :rotf: :rofl: That's what I'm talkin about....Funny!!


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

Before his career is over, I say he will gain a nickname.  Jordan
simply known as Jordan or Mike, developed Michael "Air" Jordan, and then later Sir Air-ness. Though this thread was intended for laughs, which is full of them, I say before his career ends, he's known with a nickname. Oh, and Shaq isn't just Shaq, he's "The Diezel" amongst many other self proclaimed names.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Kobe and Shaq are just known as that. Rattle off the names of other stars. Garnett, Iverson, Kidd, Duncan, Kobe and Shaq.
> 
> Kobe, Shaq, Vlade, Magic and Kareem were the only Lakers that Chick frequently called by their first names.


the names kevin, allen, jason, and tim are common names. the names kobe, shaq, vlade, magic (even though it's a nickname), and kareem aren't. therefore, it's easier to call them by their first names.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe works just fine. Especially considering no other NBA player has had that name. So it works.

This being said, any of these can apply (some good, most bad, all original though ):
1) Ko-me
2) Fro-be
3) Giant Bryant
4) I Spy MJ
5) Italion Stallion
6) KGB (not sure what 'G' stands for)
7) Killer
8) Shaq's back
9) Kobekazi
10) Kibbles




VD


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> Kobe works just fine. Especially considering no other NBA player has had that name. So it works.
> 
> This being said, any of these can apply (some good, most bad, all original though ):
> ...



Fro-be.......:laugh: 

how about the Gaurantee for the 'G' in KGB.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

Hahaha....

I'm calling Kobe "Kibbles" and i'm calling Shaq "Bits" from now on....


Watch out Minnesota, everyone loves their "Kibbles and Bits"


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> Hahaha....
> 
> I'm calling Kobe "Kibbles" and i'm calling Shaq "Bits" from now on....
> ...


ah haha haha ah haha hahahahaha.......NO!


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> Hahaha....
> 
> I'm calling Kobe "Kibbles" and i'm calling Shaq "Bits" from now on....
> ...



Out-friggin-standing:rofl:


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

I don't know if anyone's already mentioned this, cause I haven't read all the replies, but I always thought the best nickname for Kobe was "Showbe". Kenny Smith accidentally called him that one time, and for a while it looked like it'd be one of Kenny's nicknames. Never caught on tho. He doesn't need a nickname seeing as Kobe is so unique, but if he had one I think Showbe's the way to go.

btw, what do you guys think is Kenny's best nickname? I think it's gotta be The Matrix, for Shawn Marion. His worst has gotta be Spring Break, for Jason Williams.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> btw, what do you guys think is Kenny's best nickname? I think it's gotta be The Matrix, for Shawn Marion. His worst has gotta be Spring Break, for Jason Williams.


Did he come up with nicknames like "the truth" for Pierce or "the big ticket" for KG? If so then those are good too. "Half man half amazing" was decent as well. BTW Kenny is much better than Chuck. I can't stand Barkley.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the title Shaq's ***** yet. The haters are slipping man.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Spanish Fly?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe "The Bulls are Too Good" Bryant


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Kobe "The Bulls are Too Good" Bryant


We have a winner!:clap:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Did he come up with nicknames like "the truth" for Pierce or "the big ticket" for KG? If so then those are good too. "Half man half amazing" was decent as well. BTW Kenny is much better than Chuck. I can't stand Barkley.


The truth was given to Pierce by Shaq. Shaq also gave Duncan his "big fundamental" moniker, and of course Shaq gave various nicknames to himself.

Kenny Smith took that "half man" nick from a NAS song. Not orginal. I don't really like Smith or Barkley. Kenny Smith never makes no damn sense. He'll say something confusing or stupid and think he is a genius. I miss Pete Vescey being on the set because he would always embarass Kenny when he said something dumb. 

Ernie Johnson is the man though, I love that guy!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Spanish Fly?


LOL, please stop it! :laugh:


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Kobe "The Bulls are Too Good" Bryant



How about-- Kobe 'the Bulls don't matter' Bryant


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Obe1Kobe</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> How about-- Kobe 'the Bulls don't matter' Bryant


You just don't like it when the Bulls stomp on your team's sorry a**. As bad as the Bulls are right now, this Bulls/Lakers matchup reminds me very much of the 1991 NBA Finals. Remember that?


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> :topic:
> 
> You just don't like it when the Bulls stomp on your team's sorry a**. As bad as the Bulls are right now, this Bulls/Lakers matchup reminds me very much of the 1991 NBA Finals. Remember that?


:topic: 
No, I don't remember. That was over a DECADE ago. 
The Bulls will not be there when it matters so....Yippe for the Bulls, they can say they beat the Lakers. Hoorah, the Bulls are giong all the way...errr....no they are not because that game DIDN'T MEAN A THING!!!! Impressive win for the bulls, enjoy it Twinkie!!!


----------

